# LA area group rides?



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Im going to be visiting the LA area at the end of august and looking to rent a bike and do a sunday ride. Are there any groups out there that ride sundays? Something moderate around 18-20mph. Wanna see the city and on a bike it the best way! Thanks!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Which area will you be staying in? LA's a pretty big place!

JSR


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

There are many, many rides beginning in many, many places. One no-brainer way of going about it is to pull up to the L.A. Zoo or Traveltown parking lots in Griffith Park at 8:00 am and ask the riders where they're going and how fast they are. (The two lots are nearby each other. You can shuttle between the two either on your bike or in your car.)


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Ill be a few min away from beverly hills.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

the Nichols Cyn ride with LaGrange starts close by in Westwood. Big group ride with pretty fit guys & gals and a nice climb thrown in the mix 

http://www.lagrange.org/rides.htm


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

La Grange is definitely the best bet. I never did any of the rides but I met a lot of club members and they all seemed cool to me.


----------

